
ARM CEO Warren East Says Moore's Law is becoming irrelevant - redDragon
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/507116/moores-law-is-becoming-irrelevant/
======
nivertech

        To me a PC is really just a smartphone in another form factor.
        TVs are the same. TVs are big smartphones.
        Computers are kind of medium smartphones.
    

if all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a ... smartphone.

At least he didn't said:

    
    
        "servers are just smartphones with noisy fans",
        "datacenters are just clusters of smartphones" and
        "blade servers are just a large chocolate form-factor smartphones without screens".
    

Seriously Moore's Law is still relevant. Here just a few things that todays
technology not able to do very well:

\- Super-retina displays and 4K TVs (QD - Quad Definition), 3DTV, 50-100Hz
frame rate

\- Advanced natural interfaces: speech recognition, augmented reality,
realistic video rendering

------
pieter_mj
i fear the same will happen as with the stagnation or even decline since the
late nineties of vertical (and horizontal oc) screen resolution : due to
advancements made in other fields of technology (mobile-soon-to-be-desktop-as-
well ARM cpu), regular desktop cpu's performance stagnates and/or deteriorates
and technological advancement is artificially slowed.

i wish the hd-screen "revolution" never happened, i hope the ARM desktop-
cpu-"revolution" will not happen for the same reasons.

